# Red clawed crabs



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with these Ive just rescued 5 of them and cant find alot of info I know they need brackish water and I know they love blood worms .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They are omnivores I think so they will take lots of different foods. You'll want to have a sandy or muddy place for them to climb up and out of the water.

Use Marine salt if you can and get a sp gravity of 1.005 but I would do this slowly in the beginning since a lot of stores might keep them in complete freshwater.

How big is the tank you have for them pat? and they will get out very easily so I would screen over any holes that you have at the top of the tank. They are excellent climbers

Here is some good general info that I agree with
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perisesarma_bidens


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Cid I have wire on the top right now they are in a ten gallon half filled with filters and heater they have rocks and wood they can get up on they seem to be happy enough. I did not know how much salt to add. I will try to put up a couple of pics tomorrow.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

bought 1 from petsmart a few months ago, very interesting creature, if I dropped in a blanch zuchinni it would rip it apart and eat it, but it was in a community tank and got too agressive would try to grab whatever fish dares to come close to it, it even had a fight with my african dwarf frogs. I loved it but unfortunely one day I saw it look at one of my frogs as it swarm by it grabbed it's leg and drag him into a castle I separated the crab and returned it to petsmart.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I found out one is a red claw the rest are fiddler crabs now I have to change the tank over again as fiddlers need to bury them selves in sand I guess the red claw can go on the sand or in the water as well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh okay, You might want to upgrade the tank if you can since you do have so many crabbies. I don't know how well the one red claw will do, you might want to find him or make him a new home.

The fiddlers and redclaws need a bit of space despite how small they are.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes Ive got a empty 20 gal so Iam going to go with that. I guess I will have to figure a way to slope it so the sand is at one end . Why do I take these critters in lol


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Yes Ive got a empty 20 gal so Iam going to go with that. I guess I will have to figure a way to slope it so the sand is at one end . Why do I take these critters in lol


If you mean make a portion land and a portion water, then you could put a few rocks on one end or a container which you could use to hold the same in one place. Or if you have one of these spare betta tanks:
http://i.pgcdn.com/pi/7/62/06/76206827_125.jpg

or if you could find a cheap plastic container like this:
http://newt150.tripod.com/infopic/critterkeeper.jpg

But try to avoid the critter keeper as they tend to be on the more expensive side.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Joeee said:


> If you mean make a portion land and a portion water, then you could put a few rocks on one end or a container which you could use to hold the same in one place. Or if you have one of these spare betta tanks:
> http://i.pgcdn.com/pi/7/62/06/76206827_125.jpg
> 
> or if you could find a cheap plastic container like this:
> ...


Thanks for the idea but with seven I think that would be to small they were already fighting in a ten gallon
Ive since moved them to a 20 gal I put wood unde one end so it half beach half water


----------

